# Trophy Hunting At Woburn Abbey Deer Park?



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...t-shoot-rare-deer-trophy-hunting-woburn-abbey

I never knew this went on here. I realise that culling takes place to preserve the herds and ensure adequate grazing (it happens in Richmond Park) but the thought of it being done for enjoyment is rather awful. What really doesn't rest easy with me is the different charges for different species: sheep is cheap whereas deer is, well, dear.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Sitting here waiting for the "but the money goes to conservation" excuse. 

Ew....


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

What i really dont get is why intervene and prevent a species from going extinct
just to allow trophy hunters to shoot them
Surely they should either be reintroduced or sent to other zoos or parks worldwide, to prevent the gene pool becoming to small


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

We live in a sick world. Animals are murdered against their will by humans every single second of the day. It's so wrong.


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

better than going to a slaughter house


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Picklelily said:


> better than going to a slaughter house


It's the idea of paying for the enjoyment of killing something that I don't relate to.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

I get that herds need to be culled, and that if there are people out there who are prepared to pay for the privilege of shooting then that would be a good source of income.

I don't get that anybody would want to kill something for fun or sport, though.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

We are still animals, some slightly more evolved than others but still animals. We procreate by instinct, some still have a powerful instinct to hunt. It's not blood lust it's linked to the hunt not the kill, though the kill can heighten the experience for some.

Most deer farms/parks use this as an income stream


----------

